# AMR general knowledge test



## dry-fly (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone taken this recently?  Just curious what all is going to be on it...  I'm interviewing and taking this test Monday morning for Arlington, TX.

Thanks!


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 2, 2010)

I found it similar to the NREMT, but it's been 3 1/2 years since I've taken it.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 2, 2010)

General knowledge of an EMS provider.


I'm assuming my "north Texas" you are going to the Dallas operation.... you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> General knowledge of an EMS provider.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming my "north Texas" you are going to the Dallas operation.... you have nothing to worry about.



Duh!! They said they were testing in Arlington!


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2010)

Shhh Amber... I've been having less than 5 hours of sleep a night for the past week, so sue me.


Shocked that Arlington is looking for EMTs... maybe for the Superbowl?


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 3, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Shhh Amber... I've been having less than 5 hours of sleep a night for the past week, so sue me.
> 
> 
> Shocked that Arlington is looking for EMTs... maybe for the Superbowl?



They've been hiring EMTs for about 2 years now. Had it put in the new contract when they renewed.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 3, 2010)

I mean currently looking for new EMTs, as opposed to being full.


----------



## DanielLarson (Dec 4, 2010)

I applied with them a few months ago (the Arlington AMR for EMT) and it's a very nice process. The HR lady is difficult to get a hold of, but she is a very friendly person from my experience. The standard knowledge test is exactly that, a standard knowledge test. Some are scenarios, some are questions on actual bits of knowledge, some are protocol type questions. No offense, but if you or someone else were to fail AMR's standard knowledge test then imo you don't belong in a 911 response unit. It's pretty basic stuff  that a competent EMT would find fairly simple.

After she grades that she'll call you into her office and have an actual personal interview. During this time I would suggest bringing up any criminal history that would show up on the background check they do or it will look like you were either trying to hide it or lie about it. I'd also suggest thinking about any questions you might have about the company (perhaps something like what their average response time is, what their call volume is, if they offer benefits to full time employees, something about the training process) because she will ask you if you have absolutely any questions. She will also ask you some basic interview questions like "What made you want to become an EMT" or "How would you resolve a conflict" or maybe something about when you were in high school.

Then she'll get the sample for the drug screen. I would suggest doing what I wish I would have and asked her to take a sample from the external occipital aspect of your 'haircut' because she took mine directly out of the hairline and was very noticeable. Then again, I don't know if they HAVE to take if from the hairline or not so she might have to get it from there.

Then when your results come in and if they decide to hire you they will contact you and let you know. AMR could also keep your results on file and not hire you, but then come back say weeks or months later and still give you an employment offer. I'd suggest just calling or emailing the HR lady once a week just 'checking in' so to say on the status of your application.



Sorry for the book, I was trying to give you a good idea of how it was for me a few months ago. I think my mistake was I didn't bring any court papers about a 4 year old felony on my record when I was 17 and I was waiting for her to ask if I had any criminal history to disclose. I was ignorant to not think of "Hey, I should make sure I disclose this instead of waiting to be asked", but it was my first interview.  Good luck, AMR is a GREAT company to work for.


----------



## dry-fly (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys.  We'll see how it goes Monday.....


----------



## dry-fly (Dec 6, 2010)

So I had the interview and test this AM, everything went well.  EMT test was 80 scenario type questions and then the typical "do you work and play well with others" questions.  The way they are hiring now apparently is for events going on in the city (generally at the Cowboy's stadium.)  When they hire for regular part time / full time, they work off the list of people that have been doing these events first.  Amber had it right, they have been hiring EMT's also for about two years.  Next move for me is the background check.....


----------



## WARR (Dec 6, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## dry-fly (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a paramedic her in east texas for ETMC EMS. Was a basic for 4 years before I got my medic in jan of this yr. My older bro just got hired by Arlington FD and I thought it may be cool to work there with him. Does anyone know what the pay is? And also if they work double medic or Basic/Medic? Thanks yall.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 12, 2010)

MedicSchwanee said:


> I am a paramedic her in east texas for ETMC EMS. Was a basic for 4 years before I got my medic in jan of this yr. My older bro just got hired by Arlington FD and I thought it may be cool to work there with him. Does anyone know what the pay is? And also if they work double medic or Basic/Medic? Thanks yall.



I believe most of their trucks are medic/basic and due to the protocols they have, the medic's have to run every call, cause from what i've heard, every pt gets put on the monitor.


----------



## train54 (Dec 16, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> I found it similar to the NREMT, but it's been 3 1/2 years since I've taken it.



Any suggestions on where to find some study material on the internet?

It has been over a year since I took my EMT class, and nearly a year since I passed the NREMT. I no longer have my book from my EMT class...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DanielLarson (Dec 16, 2010)

MedicSchwanee said:


> I am a paramedic her in east texas for ETMC EMS. Was a basic for 4 years before I got my medic in jan of this yr. My older bro just got hired by Arlington FD and I thought it may be cool to work there with him. Does anyone know what the pay is? And also if they work double medic or Basic/Medic? Thanks yall.



For the most part, the only medics that work with Arlington FD are the medics that got hired on after they were already medics. Arlington FD just had a recruitment a few months back for new firefighters and Arlington FD only trains their FF's up to EMT-I to cut cost. Arlington 911 goes to AMR so there is really no point for the FD to go through cost of training and paying their FF's all the way to EMT-P when EMT-I will do just as well. Any 911 transport goes to AMR so basically the fire based EMS doesn't do much more than assess and stabilize until AMR arrives. If you go around town you'll notice several (I'm assuming the busiest) stations have AMR ambulances posted there instead of fire based EMS. Granted, I'd say go for it if you already have a FF1/FF2 certification or want to obtain them, but if you're looking for 911 medic experience I'd say try AMR or Medstar. Medics are almost always in need.


----------

